# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Recent photos of Port Antonio

## JamSun

Anyone just return from Port Antonio with recent photos?  Would like to spend next vacation there.  Thanks.

----------


## *vi*

Hi JamSun, Port Antonio is my perfered Jamaica destination.  I love everything about it including the ride to get there.  When are you planning to go?

----------


## JamSun

Hi, Vi:  Would like to go in January and February 2014.    Any suggestions for a very reasonable place to stay for 2 adults young sixties.
Close to beaches, possibly a studio with kitchenette.Also within walking distance so we won't need a car.

----------


## *vi*

Greetings JamSun,

I'll be there in a few weeks and would be happy to take pictures of your points of intrest if you have any.  I thought I had the perfect place to suggest for you. The house, located in Fairy Hill, is beautiful and very affordable, however the drive way,although not a long one, it is rediculously steep.  Match Resort has a studio unit and a lovely pool.  If you talk to Mr. Harris, I'm sure he would give you a special long term rate.  It's closer to town, but I know an excellent red plate driver who will also give you a good rate when you want to go to the beach.  Another obtion is the one bedroom villa at Fern Hill.  There is a pool there...however a car or driver is a must.  Those are the places with cooking facilities that I know about.  They are all VERY reasonable, however have conditions as I stated.

Since you aren't going until the winter, I can spy out more options for you and get them to you when I return.

----------


## sammyb

Jamsun,

In addition to what Vi has mention I would add Ivanhoe - guest house in town, Ms. Burke is a wonderful host, check reviews on tripadvisor.com.  There is a unit with a kitchen, if I remember correctly but it doesn't have a/c.  She has two a/c rooms on the top floor but no kitchen, you are however able to use the fridge in the main area and she provides breakfast for a small fee.  It's a great location with easy access to taxis and things in town and very reasonable. 

Hotel Tim Bamboo is another option in town and has a suite with a/c and a full kitchen and priced pretty well.

Tropical Lagoon is a very nice property and has a few units with a kitchen but it's a little more expensive than others mentioned here.

----------


## ackee

Knutsford express



Hello everyone! The Portland Jerk Festival will be taking place on Sunday July 7, 2013 at Folly Estate and Knutsford Express will be providing transportation! The departures and prices are as follows:

Montego Bay - 9 a.m. - JA$2900
 Falmouth - 9:30 a.m. - JA$2400
 Ocho Rios - 10 a.m. - JA$1900
 Kingstong - 11 a.m. - $1900

Make your reservations today

----------

